# The Sentry vs Touhou



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2010)

I figured that since both sides are hated by a fair amount of people, I decided to pit them against each other in a stroke of genius 

1) One character at a time, weakest to strongest
2) Takes on the entire cast

Battle takes place on Twilight earth.  How does this go?


----------



## Es (May 19, 2010)

He speedblizes them and rip all their heads off.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2010)

Sentry has FTL, right?


----------



## Es (May 19, 2010)

Yes if I remember correctly.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2010)

He'd speedblitz and kill the vast majority of Touhou characters before they could break out their h4x, then. He'd lose still to Kaguya Houraisan (reaction time in the Femtoseconds, can freeze his perception of time - aka create an effect similar to the end of Mayuri vs. Szayel Apollo Grantz), but he'd probably kill the others in a one-on-one fight assuming Bloodlusted.

All together, he's screwed - he can't kill all the heavy hitters quick enough.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2010)

He can beat almost all of them. Kaguya and Mokou are true immortals cuz these two try to kill each other on a daily basis in canon. Yukari can ring out him and send his ass to another dimension. Reimu is nigh-unkillable thanks to her ability to float away from reality and become invincible.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2010)

basch71 said:


> He can beat almost all of them. Kaguya and Mokou are true immortals cuz these two try to kill each other on a daily basis in canon. Yukari can ring out him and send his ass to another dimension. Reimu is nigh-unkillable thanks to her ability to float away from reality and become invincible.



Well, he'd stalemate with Mokou, but I don't think Reimu or Yukari can use their abilities before Bloodlusted Sentry FTL blitzes them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Well, he'd stalemate with Mokou, but I don't think Reimu or Yukari can use their abilities before Bloodlusted Sentry FTL blitzes them.



Probably. But i'm not sure how fast Yukari can open her gaps. Plus being able to manipulate borders, which everything runs on borders.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2010)

Well, he has other abilities aside from speed and brute strength, according to his profile 

It's in the 'Other' section


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Nu-Sentry is much more than a flying brick. Superman+Molecule Man+Great Old One+Fight Club guy+some massive telepathy thrown into the mix=Nu-Sentry.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2010)

If I made this thread on SB, the levels of dumbfuckery would have overloaded it 

also, Fight Club is a good movie


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2010)

I didn't update that profile with the scan of the Void demolecularizing Loki with a tendril touch, but at this point I think it's best to just make a full respect thread and link it.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> If I made this thread on SB, the levels of dumbfuckery would have overloaded it



Speaking of SB, this scan could have made the DBZtards pee themselves:



Sentry after-imaging AND crossing half of the world before a dame can make her way through some rooms in the Avengers tower in Manhattan. 



> also, Fight Club is a good movie



Indeed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2010)

Super Fabio to the rescue


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2010)

It's Fabio's way.


----------



## Whimsy (May 20, 2010)

How are they going to kill him if he doesn't want to die?


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> How are they going to kill him if he doesn't want to die?



He can be BFR'd by Yukari, frozen in time by Kaguya and possibly (depends how FTL he is) trapped in a black hole by Suika.

Just three suggestions that come to mind of how they can win.


----------



## Whimsy (May 20, 2010)

Couldn't he just obliterate them with his silly powers before they manage any of that?


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Couldn't he just obliterate them with his silly powers before they manage any of that?



One-on-one, he would obliterate anyone except for Kaguya (who'd beat him) and Mokou (who he can't exactly kill, though he can chuck her in the sun and leave her there for an eternity of agony)

Altogether, naw.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Do these characters display any resistance against telepathy?

Sentry can multi-task crowds at once, including people with FTL reactions and precog:


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Do these characters display any resistance against telepathy?



Not that I recall, psychic abilities are rare in the Touhouverse.



> Sentry can multi-task crowds at once, including people with FTL reactions and precog:



Firstly, on an unrelated note, fucking  at Spiderman and Thor getting tagged but Captain America not.

Secondly, that attacks wouldn't kill high-tier Touhou characters, and Yukari barely needs any time at all to BFR him, or Keine to erase him from history, etc.

There is simply too much h4x - he'd need to kill a good 10 or so people instantly to win - that AoE attack wouldn't do it, and simply rushing in and punching people's heads off still isn't fast enough for him to blitz them all before ONE of the h4x abilities is unleashed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Not that I recall, psychic abilities are rare in the Touhouverse.



That's it then.



> Firstly, on an unrelated note, fucking  at Spiderman and Thor getting tagged but Captain America not.



He's tagged, the next page shows his shield being phased through.



> Secondly, that attacks wouldn't kill high-tier Touhou characters, and Yukari barely needs any time at all to BFR him, or Keine to erase him from history, etc.



Sentry can escape from other dimensions, going by the MM incident.



> There is simply too much h4x - he'd need to kill a good 10 or so people instantly to win - that AoE attack wouldn't do it



That stuff can cover and target specific heroes in an area bigger than Manhattan (all of which was evacuated and filled to the brim with assembled heroes, the Void singled Hulk out among them) when he's only going through the motions and fighting himself at the same time, and there's his energy explosions that are bigger than multiple planets when he's still holding back.

Those tendrils can, apart from targeting souls and disintegrate people like he did to Molecule Man and Loki, paralyze Hulk (someone whose multiple personalities have had attacks from Charles Xavier and Dr. Strange go bounce off his mind) in an instant with a telepathic assault so severe that he was left wandering in fear and confusion for days before he could start to work up a rage again, and that's when the Void wasn't even around anymore to do anything additional to him.

That mental attack is also pretty much automatic, Spider-Man suffered it by touching a stray tendril (losing consciousness soon afterwards) when the Void was, again, occupied with fighting himself (the Sentry) and not minding him much.


----------



## Watchman (May 20, 2010)

In that case I concede the argument. I underestimated the power of those tendrils but if they fucked up the Hulk that badly, Touhouverse is screwed.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2010)

I doubt a single character in Touhou is FTL.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 20, 2010)

Charcan said:


> I didn't update that profile with the scan of the Void demolecularizing Loki with a tendril touch, but at this point I think it's best to just make a full respect thread and link it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who is the artist?


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, Sentry is h4x proof. Warp him out of time, split up his molecules, turn him to stone, nothing works.

You need Norn Stone power to even annoy him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, Sentry is h4x proof. Warp him out of time, split up his molecules, turn him to stone, nothing works.
> 
> You need Norn Stone power to even annoy him.



I'd admit he can kick all their asses. Even if I like Touhou.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Who is the artist?



Carlo Pagulayan.


----------



## Lucifeller (May 21, 2010)

Someone needs to make a Sentry vs. Rulk topic for who is the most overwanked piece of shit in Marvel...


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 21, 2010)

Rulk should stomp that.

At least Bob is explained as some sort of Biblical cosmic-entity/force (hinted for several months, I believe confirmed in Siege?). Rulk is.... what is he, exactly?

A colour palette that can kill Heralds, steal the Power Cosmic and requires Galactus to one-shot his fugly ass.


----------



## Whimsy (May 21, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Someone needs to make a Sentry vs. Rulk topic for who is the most overwanked piece of shit in Marvel...



Rulk, easily. Sentry got offed.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (May 21, 2010)

He defeats most of the verse. 
But would lose against Kaguya, Mokou, Flandre, Yukari and the Dragon. 

The zun perfect memento confirms the existence of the Dargon. And it is supposed to be omnipotent from what I understand. Some shit that both Humans and Youkai worship him, due his capability of creating and destroying anything. Or something like that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Rulk is.... what is he, exactly?



the avatar of wank at its worst


----------



## Lucifeller (May 21, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> He defeats most of the verse.
> But would lose against Kaguya, Mokou, Flandre, Yukari and the Dragon.
> 
> The zun perfect memento confirms the existence of the Dargon. And it is supposed to be omnipotent from what I understand. Some shit that both Humans and Youkai worship him, due his capability of creating and destroying anything. Or something like that.



Kaguya isn't touching Sentry. He exists outside the timespace continuum of everyone else around him - his power specifically lets him exist a split second in the future, which is why Morgan Le Fay killing him in the past didn't work - he's out of phase with the timeline around him, which makes him impervious to timedickery of all types, including alteration of his perception.

All his limits are self imposed, actually - much like how Molecule Man was the only thing limiting himself. As the Void, he was roflstomping everyone and no-selling every power under the sun until his Robert Reynolds self ran interference, effectively turning his own power on him which is what made him vulnerable to Thor's God Blast.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 21, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Rulk should stomp that.
> 
> At least Bob is explained as some sort of Biblical cosmic-entity/force (hinted for several months, I believe confirmed in Siege?). Rulk is.... what is he, exactly?
> 
> A colour palette that can kill Heralds, steal the Power Cosmic and requires Galactus to one-shot his fugly ass.



And for all the Rulk comparisons, unlike him Sentry always had the respectability of being portrayed as powerful by several writers (like Jenkins, Bendis and Nicieza) for a bigger amount of time. Rulk also has lower lows, he was blinded by Wolverine, who tried his jobber aura on a going-through-the-motions Sentry in Wolverine's own title during the height of his unkillability, and it still didn't go well for him.


----------

